# Lost my gun at the Liberty. HELP!



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

I lost my hammerhead evolution2 100cm speargun this past Saturday while freediving this wreck. A few of our team mates can reach 70 ft but the vis was poor and the current wasn't in our favor for an attempted locate/recover. we were about 100 yards south of the wreck with a northern current. im hoping the current cause it to get close or even hung up in the wreck. Will pay a finders fee. It also had my gopro attached to it. my name and number are on the camera housing, the camera, and the gun. Although the name on the gun is wearing off. 

Im also willing to split gas for a trip out there and scuba for it. Im certified but prefer freedive. haven't been on air in a while. 

thanks in advance.

hope It makes its way back to me

Joe


----------

